# WinPLC vs Autospy



## Drain (4 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir für die Firma ein Analyser-Tool für Siemens-Steuerungen zulegen. WinPLC hab ich in der Demoversion soweit getestet und es hat mich soweit überzeugt, daß ich so ein Programm für Optimierungsaufgaben benötige.

Nun meine Frage an Leute die sowohl WinPLC (von MHJ) als auch Autospy (von Deltalogic) kennen. 
Welche Vorteile bzw. Zusatzfunktionen bietet Autospy gegenüber WinPLC?

Über ein paar Infos wäre ich dankbar.
Drain


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (5 Mai 2009)

Aus unserer Sicht lohnt sich immer ein praktischer Vergleich der beiden SPS-Analyser:

Mit der Demo-Version von AutoSPy können sie 2 Signale sowohl zyklusgenau wie auch abtastgenau aufzeichnen.
Es gibt keine Laufzeiteinschränkung. Somit können sie AutoSPy auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Hier der Downloadlink auf die Demoversion von AutoPsy:
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/SetupAutoSPy.zip

Weitere Eigenschaften von AutoSPy:

Die Signale (E,A,M,T,Z,DB) können direkt aus einem STEP7-Projekt ausgewählt werden.

AutoSPy erlaubt die Überwachung von Alarm-OBs in der SPS.

Vor einer zyklusgenauen Aufzeichnung kann eine assistentengeführte Lastprognose durchgeführt werden. Damit lässt sich ermitteln, welche Auswirkung eine zyklusgenaue Aufzeichnung auf die SPs-Zykluszeit hat.

Signalaufzeichnungen über mehrere Stunden mit kleiner Abtastzeit können mit AutoSPy durch Zoom- uns Scrollfunktionen visuell komfortabel betrachtet werden.

Neben Suchfunktionen bietet AutoSPy noch die Möglichkeit, Visual Basic Skripte zur Auswertung einzusetzen. Somit lassen sich eigene Auswertemethoden komfortabel erstellen.

Die Genauigkeit und die Sicherheit der Daten stehen neben der Usability an oberster Stelle. Klickfolgen, die z.B. versehentlich zum Löschen wertvoller Messdaten führen können, sind gar nicht erst möglich.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drain (7 Mai 2009)

@ DELTALOGIC Support
Werde eure Demoversion auch mal testen und mich dann für eines von beiden entscheiden.

Drain


----------



## TCP/IP (7 Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich habe nicht direkt damit zu tun, aber bei uns ist der Analyzer von Autem in der Firma. Hat aber in erster Linie historische Gründe, früher gab es die beiden anderen ja nicht.

Das mit dem Testen der Software auf Herz und Nieren ist ja schön und gut, aber wer hat den die Zeit, sich wirklich ausführlich damit zu befassen?

"jeder Herr lobt sei Gscherr"-Beiträge sind ja schön. Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Anbieter MHJ, Autospay und Autem jeweils an IHREM Produkt besser finden als bei der Konkurrenz. 

Autospay liest hier mit und MHJ werde ich mal "einladen". Ist Autem hier im Forum unterwegs?

TCP


----------



## WeissT (7 Mai 2009)

*WinPLC-Analyzer*

Nachfolgend eine Auswahl an Features des WinPLC-Analyzers:

-WinPLC-Analyzer besitzt umfangreiche Instrumentarien um auch Aufzeichnungen über z.B. Wochen zu tätigen und auszuwerten.

-WinPLC-Analyzer kann Offlineaufzeichnungen anfertigen, dies bedeutet, man setzt einen Trigger für das Ereignis und muss das Notebook nicht an der Anlage belassen. Ist das Ereignis aufgetreten, dann kann die Aufzeichnung aus der SPS geladen und ausgewertet werden.

-WinPLC-Analyzer unterstützt sog. Snapshots. Dabei kann der Anwender triggergesteuert den Status ganzer Operandenbereiche (z.B. MB10 bis MB100, DB10.DBB0 bis DB10.DBB30 usw.) einfrieren, welche ansonsten nicht aufgezeichnert werden. Danach kann man diese Operandenbereiche ähnlich einer Status-Variable-Tabelle auswerten. Dies bedeutet, man kann innerhalb der eingefrorenen Operandenbereiche beliebige Bit, Byte Wort und DWort-Konstrukte definieren und den Status in beliebigen Zahlenformaten anzeigen lassen.

-WinPLC-Analyzer protokolliert bei der Aufzeichnung den UStack und den BStack, sofern die CPU bei der Aufzeichnung in den STOP-Zustand übergeht. Somit kann auch Tage danach der UStack und BStack zum Zeitpunkt des Stops ausgewertet werden.

-WinPLC-Analyzer unterstützt umfangreiche Benutzermeldungen. Damit kann der Anwender im Vorfeld einer Aufzeichnung Trigger definieren, welche bei der Aufzeichnung eine Benutzermeldung erzeugen sollen. Der Anwender kann somit sehr schnell erkennen, ob das für ihn interessante Ereignis aufgetreten ist oder nicht. Dabei muss lediglich ein Blick in die Tabelle der Benutzermeldungen geworfen werden.

-Alle Triggerbedingungen im WinPLC-Analyzer werden in S7-AWL definiert. Der Anwender muss somit keine neue Sprache erlernen, sondern kann die Sprache verwenden, die er täglich einsetzt. Dabei steht der gesamte S7-Befehlsvorrat zur Verfügung. Einzige Einschränkung: Es muss linear programmiert werden, es können also keine Bausteine aufgerufen werden.

-WinPLC-Analyzer unterstützt Routing. Diese bedeutet, es können auch Signale einer CPU aufgezeichnet werden, welche nicht direkt mit dem WinPLC-Analyzer verbunden sind.

-Der in WinPLC-Analyzer enthaltene Hilfe-Wizard zeigt kontextbezogen, mögliche weitere Arbeitsschritte an, die dann direkt ausgeführt werden können ohne über die Menüpunkte gehen zu müssen. 

Daneben bietet der WinPLC-Analyzer weitere nützliche Funktionen, deren Beschreibung diesen Rahmen sprengen würden. Weiterreichende Informationen, sowie Beispielvideos finden Sie unter www.mhj-software.de.

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch unseren Produktkatalog per Post zu. In diesem Fall betätigen Sie bitte den Link "Katalog per Post kostenlos anfordern" auf der Startseite von www.mhj-software.de


----------

